

Show HN : SideProjectors, got a side project to you want to sell? - sideproject

Hello everyone.<p>Just launched my project called &quot;SideProjectors&quot;. It&#x27;s a market place to sell and buy side projects. Would love to hear your feedback on it. Better yet, would love to see if you have any side projects you would like to sell (or offer) to others.<p>I had the idea for awhile, there has also been several &quot;Sell HN&quot; threads. Anyway, here&#x27;s to the MVP!<p>Thanks.
======
sideproject
Clickable link - [http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

~~~
arturbelico
Nice!

You could go through all the show HN and maybe find several projects in limbo.
I have some. How do people evaluate the project to sell? Just guess a number
or someone on your side helps with that?

~~~
sideproject
Good idea.

In terms of evaluating, I'm currently letting the seller do their own
evaluation I guess. Any other ideas?

------
xwowsersx
This is great. I think it should be a requirement that offers specify the
stack they used to build it with so that potential buyers can know whether
they can personally manage the app.

~~~
sideproject
Thanks! That's a good one! I'll include that right now.

------
true_religion
What makes this different from say... flippa.com?

